# Proof of relationship: Spouse Visa



## Laka (Aug 23, 2014)

Hello all,

Just after a bit of advise regarding proof of relationship for a spouse visa. My husband and I speak practically everyday and have done since the start of our relationship. Due to various factors e.g getting new phones, Skype logs only going back so far and intermittent contact by texts due to my husband completing his military service however, we only have continuos evidence of contact on Facebook. 

I have included Skype screen shots as far as they go back, extracts of emailed whatsapp conversations, screenshots of texts etc but each of these does not cover our entire relationship.

Using a combination of all the different types of communication media however, we do have evidence of communication at least every 6 months.

Does it matter they are not in the same form??

I hope this makes sense 

Thanks in advance for any help in this matter.


----------



## nyclon (Apr 3, 2011)

You only need log pages, not actual content. 1-2 log pages over various types of communication every 6 months or so is fine. They just want to know that you've kept in touch over the length of your relationship and it can be evidenced through several different ways.


----------



## Laka (Aug 23, 2014)

Thank you so much!


----------



## Crawford (Jan 23, 2011)

How long have you been married? How long did you know your husband before you married? 

Do you have evidence of your relationship before marriage -pictures of visits, vacations, evidence of your engagement; and then pictures of the wedding, rental/accommodation agreements, insurance policies with each other as beneficiary, bank statements, credit card statements.

Evidence of you living as man and wife (even apart) is as important (if not more) then e-mail/Skype correspondence.


----------



## cheri coco (Dec 20, 2014)

Crawford said:


> How long have you been married? How long did you know your husband before you married?
> 
> Do you have evidence of your relationship before marriage -pictures of visits, vacations, evidence of your engagement; and then pictures of the wedding, rental/accommodation agreements, insurance policies with each other as beneficiary, bank statements, credit card statements.
> 
> Evidence of you living as man and wife (even apart) is as important (if not more) then e-mail/Skype correspondence.


Hello Crawford, 
Are your comments just about the U.S. visa system, or do you think they are universal, i.e. would apply to Britain as well. I remember years ago my brother wanted to marry a U.S. citizen and he provided the visa authority with his phone bill!! Seriously, in my case (My husband is from the Ivory Coast) we have lots of wedding photos but nothing else showing us together as we both hate being photographed...originally there were a few but he put them on his face book and someone got into his account and deleted it, so we lost them! The only picture I have now is of me with his Mum, one of the neighbours took it without our knowledge, and it's hard even to recognize us, though for me it's a very emotional picture and I'm glad to have it. How important do you think photos are?


----------



## ashkevron (May 1, 2012)

cheri coco said:


> Hello Crawford,
> Are your comments just about the U.S. visa system, or do you think they are universal, i.e. would apply to Britain as well. I remember years ago my brother wanted to marry a U.S. citizen and he provided the visa authority with his phone bill!! Seriously, in my case (My husband is from the Ivory Coast) we have lots of wedding photos but nothing else showing us together as we both hate being photographed...originally there were a few but he put them on his face book and someone got into his account and deleted it, so we lost them! The only picture I have now is of me with his Mum, one of the neighbours took it without our knowledge, and it's hard even to recognize us, though for me it's a very emotional picture and I'm glad to have it. How important do you think photos are?


Well, I think they are somewhat important but if you can work around it, it should be fine. Maybe supply documents from your joint travels, bookings, plane tickets and such? And of course, proof of your communication. I don't know if it's a good thing to mention you just don't like being photographed (I actually really don't like it either, for some reason, I look good only on one out of every three photos taken). So for my original visa application, I basically had to go through all my previous mobile phones, phone friends and ask if they had any pictures of us, searched the hard drives on three computers and somehow managed to scrape 6-7 photos which were not from our wedding (I was so happy I managed to get away and not have a professional photographer for the wedding only to be informed by my delighted father-in-law that he is so excited that as an amateur photographer he'll be the main photographer snapping around all day... I couldn't really say no so had to just smile and say "Ah, that's really great", LOL)

Alternatively, I just looked on Google and I don't know if this works and if you can really retrieve deleted Facebook photos, but it may be worth having a go at it.

Retrieve Deleted Facebook Messages,Photos and Videos


----------

